# Fincor 5205P0 230V 5HP AC VFD controller



## Ivansgarage (Sep 3, 2011)

Paul why not just a kelly 200 bucks, a real motor controller for electric vehicle.

http://kellycontroller.com/kim481024v-48vac-induction-motor-controller-p-1229.html

I have had a kelly on my electric bike for the last 6 years, nice to program and never had a problem.


--


----------



## PStechPaul (May 1, 2012)

That is a nice controller at a reasonable price. It seems to be 48V at 50A, or about 2500W or 4 HP. But it requires a special motor and shaft encoder, which is likely to be much more expensive and harder to obtain than an industrial 3 phase ACIM. My application is for a tractor or small utility vehicle, and part of my plan is to put together a package that can be easily and inexpensively utilized as a retrofit for gas and diesel tractors, especially in third world countries. But just for comparison purposes, I'd like to know the cost and availability of a small (5HP +/-) three phase AC motor that can be run on 48 VDC. I already know that it costs about $500 to rewind a motor of that size, but I don't know what sort of encoder would be needed, and if it could be made robust enough for hard usage as would be expected for a tractor. Thanks for the suggestion.


----------



## Ivansgarage (Sep 3, 2011)

PStechPaul said:


> That is a nice controller at a reasonable price. It seems to be 48V at 50A, or about 2500W or 4 HP. But it requires a special motor and shaft encoder, which is likely to be much more expensive and harder to obtain than an industrial 3 phase ACIM. My application is for a tractor or small utility vehicle, and part of my plan is to put together a package that can be easily and inexpensively utilized as a retrofit for gas and diesel tractors, especially in third world countries. But just for comparison purposes, I'd like to know the cost and availability of a small (5HP +/-) three phase AC motor that can be run on 48 VDC. I already know that it costs about $500 to rewind a motor of that size, but I don't know what sort of encoder would be needed, and if it could be made robust enough for hard usage as would be expected for a tractor. Thanks for the suggestion.


100 bucks for an encoder, every motor shop i have been in has stacks of old or burnt out motors. Lots in the 5 hp region, You are right about 500 or less just for material to rewind (if ya doit your self) for the 48-72 volt rewind with the most torque 10-12 inhand two turns. oh 36 slot.

Second thought, ten pounds, one roll of wire might be enough, that would
cut cost in half.


----------

